# Good shops in Ottawa??



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Going to be in Ottawa for a couple days & was wondering if there are any "good" stores worth checking out for new & used gear?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Lauzon Music
Space Man Music
Ottawa Folklore Centre
Retrotown


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Avoid this one at all costs:

http://www.intexmusic.ca/intercontinental/


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ah, Intercontinental. I believe I am still banned from that place............


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*"Intercontinental"*

I always wondered... they used to be "Continental" music, didn't they? 

I thought their sign was hilarious - *up to 75% off*! Off what? A harmonica? 

Biggest bunch of ninnies you could hope to meet.

There. I said it. Vote with your dollars and your feet!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

steves, L&M, lauzon come to mind.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

Anybody ever heard of Solarwinds Guitar Shop?
Saw some guitars for sale by them on the used ottawa site.
How is their reputation?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

gramatica said:


> I always wondered... they used to be "Continental" music, didn't they?
> 
> I thought their sign was hilarious - *up to 75% off*! Off what? A harmonica?
> 
> ...


Nothing has changed:
http://www.intexmusic.ca/intercontinental/specials.html


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Ah, Intercontinental. I believe I am still banned from that place............


I have to ask! What happened? 

I'm sure you didn't play _Stairway..._ :rockon2:



rollingdam said:


> Nothing has changed: http://www.intexmusic.ca/intercontinental/specials.html


*SHUT UP!* That ad is too funny. In the Pennysaver, no less. They blew the wad for that space. My sides hurt...


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

St. John's Music on Merivale has a good selection of Fenders and a decent number of amps, neat store.
Continental Music in Barhaven has Fenders, Epiphones and others, good amp selection, pups, parts, good staff...they stuff other than guitars too! lol
I don't like the Long and McQuade here, I've had poor service time and again.
Steves on Rideau is ALWAYS worth a visit too.
Don't forget to get a Beavertail in the Market :0)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Anybody ever heard of Solarwinds Guitar Shop?
> Saw some guitars for sale by them on the used ottawa site.
> How is their reputation?


Solarwinds is a member here "XBolt."............


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

gramatica said:


> I have to ask! What happened?
> 
> I'm sure you didn't play _Stairway..._ :rockon2:


The idiot was trying to sell some kid and his parents a POS and was making some bold claims. The words "Youre ****ed." didnt go down well...............

When it was Contenental he had lots of great stuff, the best in Ottawa. Then he lost one by one his dealership for those brands because of his bullshit and pimping of his TCM and now Intex brands which were just factory seconds he bought en mass and relabelled. He feeds on first time buyers.............


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought I was the only one doing that... lurking around music stores giving _good _advice!

_Thank you kind stranger!_

*Just doing my part for guitarists of tomorrow. Sorry, I must hurry away. My super-senses are picking up a poseur-pressure-salesman on Gladstone Street! 

Where does the #1 stop?*


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Sean


----------



## shamus19 (Aug 20, 2008)

*class axe*

Hey there,

If you have the time, I'd suggest a short trip out of the city (20 mins, or so) to Kemptville. There's a great guitar shop there called Class Axe.

http://classaxe.ca/

Shamus


----------



## roadkill (Feb 15, 2010)

*Got totally screwed!!!*

Yep, I'm an idiot. I went to intercontinental and bought a "professional" TCS POS strat copy with grover tuners on it for $800, thinking it was worth it. It was sticker-ed with a $2200 price tag, with a tag marked down to $1199. I tried it in the store, but they have a bunch of snare drums surrounding the amp they let me use, so I didn't notice the problem with it. The action was sorta weird on it, but I figured that I could adjust it. Now that I have it home, the thing is unplayable because I have to jack the strings as high as they go just to be able to play lightly without BZZZZZZZ on every string and fret. The truss bar is as lose as I want to put it and there's still NO relief in the neck whatsoever(I loosened it a little at a time). My guess is that it was hanging in the window for years... They don't take refunds of course so now I'm stuck with it. I'm so PISSED!!!! They should be shut down altogether. I don't want anything in that place either, except maybe for strings. Any suggestions?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I got screwed over by those guys about 15 years ago. Sounds like they haven't changed. I'm amazed that they're still in business.



roadkill said:


> Yep, I'm an idiot. I went to intercontinental and bought a "professional" TCS POS strat copy with grover tuners on it for $800, thinking it was worth it. It was sticker-ed with a $2200 price tag, with a tag marked down to $1199. I tried it in the store, but they have a bunch of snare drums surrounding the amp they let me use, so I didn't notice the problem with it. The action was sorta weird on it, but I figured that I could adjust it. Now that I have it home, the thing is unplayable because I have to jack the strings as high as they go just to be able to play lightly without BZZZZZZZ on every string and fret. The truss bar is as lose as I want to put it and there's still NO relief in the neck whatsoever(I loosened it a little at a time). My guess is that it was hanging in the window for years... They don't take refunds of course so now I'm stuck with it. I'm so PISSED!!!! They should be shut down altogether. I don't want anything in that place either, except maybe for strings. Any suggestions?


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

FYI, Retrotown has been closed for months.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Ah, Intercontinental. I believe I am still banned from that place............




"Complete music store for beginners to professionals. Home of the intex line of musicalintruments which are some of the finest intruments in the world.

Guitar lines include Alhambra, TCM and Ambrsa to name a few. These lines feature high quality classical and flamingo guitars made in Spain. "

FLAMINGO? Oh brother.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

FWIW, there are probably only 8 stores in the Ottawa region of any particular worth in visiting, although there are a host of other smaller places.

The Folklore Centre and Spaceman music are pleasant and have interesting stuff. Metro Music is not that far from Spaceman. They are pleasant to deal with though the offerings can be a wee bit ho-hum.

L&M and Steve's are what they are, big, brand-heavy, and generally list price (though each has their occasional deals). Fleet Sound in the west end of the city carries a mountain of Behringer and Ibanez stuff, and occasionally has some decent prices. Definitely one for the pointy-guitar crowd. Continental Music is a bit like a smaller-scale L&M, and St. John's is pretty much the same only with more floor-space.

Of the lot, Spaceman and FC are the most idiosyncratic, and least cookie-cutter.

Now, the important stuff.

Steve's is right beside Nate's Delicatessen. A legendary and traditional deli whose doors will soon be closing after 50 years.

L&M is right beside Cora's, legendary amongst Montrealers for large breakfasts, and a few hundred meters from Rideau Bakery, purveyors of the finest light rye bread in the entire nation.

Fleet isn't far from Mr. Pho, purveyors of a fine hot and sour chicken soup. Continental Music is also in the same plaza as a pho place and a chinese restaurant.

Metro Music is about 2 short blocks away from much of the Glebe, a trendy area densely packed with uique stores and great eateries, including a couple of top notch Indian places. The Folklore Centre, likewise, is situated at the other end of the Glebe, and is also surrounded by nifty stores and small eateries. If Dairy Queen is your pleasure, there's one of those a block away too, and a terrific repertory cinema a block in the other direction.

St. John's is on a vast shopping strip, and around the corner from a couple of decent eateries, as well as a block from Factorydirect in one direction, and XS Cargo in the other, with Best Buy, Future Shop, and Toys R Us just a bit further down, and Canada Computer a bit further down from there.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*Nate's is closimg?!!* Man, I grew up on that stuff. Never made it there this past summer. Thankfully *The Mayflower *on Elgin was still there. Oh well, not to derail the discusion, but now I have to get to Ottawa this spring, especially after missing last call at Ben's in Montreal.

Shawn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Good list. But you forgot Lauzon. Great for the really, really pretty and high end stuff. Also an eclectic mix of pedals from left-of-center manufacturers (and lots of Canadian content from the likes of Empress and Dr. Scientist).



mhammer said:


> FWIW, there are probably only 8 stores in the Ottawa region of any particular worth in visiting, although there are a host of other smaller places.
> 
> The Folklore Centre and Spaceman music are pleasant and have interesting stuff. Metro Music is not that far from Spaceman. They are pleasant to deal with though the offerings can be a wee bit ho-hum.
> 
> ...


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

So little love for Lauzon???

I would say it is one of the best stores in ontario.... although it does have a more niche market.... but really, customer service is excellent, Dave is great to deal with... they treat everyone with respect regardless if you are there buying a $100 pedal or a $5000 Collings...

even if you arent interested in dropping big coin, check them out, very nice boutique items, friendly atmosphere, and good prices


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

-TJ- said:


> I would say it is one of the best stores in ontario.... although it does have a more niche market.... but really, customer service is excellent, Dave is great to deal with... they treat everyone with respect regardless if you are there buying a $100 pedal or a $5000 Collings...
> 
> even if you arent interested in dropping big coin, check them out, very nice boutique items, friendly atmosphere, and good prices


Ditto - couldn't have put it better myself. I don't buy that many big ticket items these days, but Lauzon is the go-to place if I intend to. Super friendly, "no pressure" vibe in the store.

On a seperate note regarding Retrotown, not only has the store closed, but that whole city block has now been razed. The gentrification of Westboro continues, with more high end condos going up in its place.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

roadkill said:


> Yep, I'm an idiot. I went to intercontinental and bought a "professional" TCS POS strat copy with grover tuners on it for $800, thinking it was worth it. It was sticker-ed with a $2200 price tag, with a tag marked down to $1199. I tried it in the store, but they have a bunch of snare drums surrounding the amp they let me use, so I didn't notice the problem with it. The action was sorta weird on it, but I figured that I could adjust it. Now that I have it home, the thing is unplayable because I have to jack the strings as high as they go just to be able to play lightly without BZZZZZZZ on every string and fret. The truss bar is as lose as I want to put it and there's still NO relief in the neck whatsoever(I loosened it a little at a time). My guess is that it was hanging in the window for years... They don't take refunds of course so now I'm stuck with it. I'm so PISSED!!!! They should be shut down altogether. I don't want anything in that place either, except maybe for strings. Any suggestions?


What about exchanging it for something else if they don't do refunds? At least get something in return for the $800 you paid for it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Good list. But you forgot Lauzon. Great for the really, really pretty and high end stuff. Also an eclectic mix of pedals from left-of-center manufacturers (and lots of Canadian content from the likes of Empress and Dr. Scientist).


 I am chastened. You are correct. I neglected another great place. Probably the most complete collection of Z-Vex and EHX pedals in the city, too. AND the Bagel Shop is just down the block from them, not to mention many other great eating places within 150 metres.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I am chastened. You are correct. I neglected another great place. Probably the most complete collection of Z-Vex and EHX pedals in the city, too. AND the Bagel Shop is just down the block from them, not to mention many other great eating places within 150 metres.


 That Gastropub is high on the list of places I want to try but man is it ever hard to get a table there!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

-TJ- said:


> So little love for Lauzon???
> 
> I would say it is one of the best stores in ontario.... although it does have a more niche market.... but really, customer service is excellent, Dave is great to deal with... they treat everyone with respect regardless if you are there buying a $100 pedal or a $5000 Collings...
> 
> even if you arent interested in dropping big coin, check them out, very nice boutique items, friendly atmosphere, and good prices


I love Lauzon's, but they sure are good at taking my money. I have a Carr, Dr. Z and a Les Paul to prove it. Lauzon's is a very "mature" store.

I have bought a few things at Mill music out in Renfrew, but if you buy anything there be prepared for YEARS of Christian chain letter emails (or be smarter than me and don't give out your email, period). Best prices on Martin and Gibson anywhere in the valley. My Martin back in '05 was $2200 at Mill vs $2600 at Steve's. Haven't been there in a couple of years, but at that time it was definitely worth the drive.

http://www.millmusic.ca/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I love Lauzon's, but they sure are good at taking my money. I have a Carr, Dr. Z and a Les Paul to prove it. Lauzon's is a very "mature" store.


+1 You will NOT hear squadrons of kids doing their best Rhandy Rhodes or Zakk Wylde imitation all at once....if at all. Very relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tvyellow said:


> Continental Music in Barhaven has Fenders, Epiphones and others, good amp selection, pups, parts, good staff..





mhammer said:


> Continental Music is a bit like a smaller-scale L&M...


I think you guys are both talking about International Musicland.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Chito said:


> What about exchanging it for something else if they don't do refunds? At least get something in return for the $800 you paid for it.


You don't understand... Intercontinental doesn't exchange anything... they don't refund anything... and if you go there for warranty service, you're likely to have your guitar destroyed... case in point: there was a rant up on Ottawa kijiji a couple months back warning people to stay away from Intercontinental... according to the poster, he had purchased a guitar there, and noticed that some frets weren't well seated and some too high when playing at home over the next week or two (I think maybe his guitar teacher pointed it out to him)... anyway, he took his guitar back to have the frets cleaned up "under warranty" - his complaint was that when the guitar came back to him, they'd ground the frets so low that they were virtually useless; they'd basically ruined his guitar! He complained and the old psycho that owns the shop flipped out on him (like Accept2, I've had him go off on me, and it's always amusing... well, at least if he hasn't just completely messed up your new guitar it's amusing) and that was the end of that... He's stuck with a $500 POS that he couldn't get $100 for parts... This is STANDARD Inter/Continental Music business practice... They define the word "scumbag"...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Again, correct. I had forgotten their name and when I tried looking up music stores in Ottawa on Google to have my memory jogged, I didn't see them listed, so I winger it. Bad idea.

But yeah. Decent store.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> You don't understand... Intercontinental doesn't exchange anything... they don't refund anything... and if you go there for warranty service, you're likely to have your guitar destroyed... case in point: there was a rant up on Ottawa kijiji a couple months back warning people to stay away from Intercontinental... according to the poster, he had purchased a guitar there, and noticed that some frets weren't well seated and some too high when playing at home over the next week or two (I think maybe his guitar teacher pointed it out to him)... anyway, he took his guitar back to have the frets cleaned up "under warranty" - his complaint was that when the guitar came back to him, they'd ground the frets so low that they were virtually useless; they'd basically ruined his guitar! He complained and the old psycho that owns the shop flipped out on him (like Accept2, I've had him go off on me, and it's always amusing... well, at least if he hasn't just completely messed up your new guitar it's amusing) and that was the end of that... He's stuck with a $500 POS that he couldn't get $100 for parts... This is STANDARD Inter/Continental Music business practice... They define the word "scumbag"...


Obviously my knowledge of how they operate is very minimal. I've been to that place a few times but never got anything there. I appreciate the information though. Thinking about it now, I also recall that when one of my friend's band won the Live 88.5 Money Shot a few years ago and was getting gear out of the prize they won, they were 'forced' to get it from Intercontinental. I should talk to him about it and find out how that worked out. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

reference Intercontinental

Never been there, but from the photos I see guitars hanging in the window, to me that's a statement, I would never buy from a store that hung stringed instruments in the window.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

tvyellow said:


> St. John's Music on Merivale has a good selection of Fenders and a decent number of amps, neat store.
> Continental Music in Barhaven has Fenders, Epiphones and others, good amp selection, pups, parts, good staff...they stuff other than guitars too! lol
> I don't like the Long and McQuade here, I've had poor service time and again.
> Steves on Rideau is ALWAYS worth a visit too.
> Don't forget to get a Beavertail in the Market :0)


The store in Barrhaven is International Musicland...not Continental...nor Intercontinental, and is in no way shape or form related to Intercontinental musicland on Donald street...please don't confuse the two because International Musicland is a great store that has ACTUAL brands and their pricing is pretty damned good for an independant store


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

Chito said:


> Obviously my knowledge of how they operate is very minimal. I've been to that place a few times but never got anything there. I appreciate the information though. Thinking about it now, I also recall that when one of my friend's band won the Live 88.5 Money Shot a few years ago and was getting gear out of the prize they won, they were 'forced' to get it from Intercontinental. I should talk to him about it and find out how that worked out. Will keep you guys posted.


The Live 88.5 big money shot is handled by International Musicland, not Intercontinental, so they wouldn't have had an account there even if they went in. Either way International has always treated the bands well, just ask Hollerado, Ty Hall, Amos the Transparent, Loudlove etc...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Schectertastic said:


> The Live 88.5 big money shot is handled by International Musicland, not Intercontinental, so they wouldn't have had an account there even if they went in. Either way International has always treated the bands well, just ask Hollerado, Ty Hall, Amos the Transparent, Loudlove etc...


Ah so it's not the same store. My friend still goes to that store so that makes more sense now.


----------



## mdbass (Aug 15, 2010)

*Intercontinental Music - Run, don't walk away*

Since I've had a bad experience with them, I've since learned that this store is just a front for a distribution company (Intex) who sell to other stores. They import no name chinese brands that don't seem to have any manufacturer warranty. In the store they put the price real high so they can cut the prices so they can close the sale. That's why they have huge sales all the time. I bought a 100 Watt bass amp marked at $899. I got it at $350. I'm sorry I did. I told the salesman that I was looking at a Fender with a 5 year warranty. He said "oh yes, this one too. " I bought the amp and took it home.

Inside the box is some chinese paper that is made to look like a warranty but is nothing at all. I did hours of research on the brand and I did not get one single hit. The very next day I went back to store to ask about my warranty. (As I walked in, the salesman was throwing out and insulting two twenty year olds who were asking questions about the brands they've never heard of. ) Re my amp warranty, the salesman said I must have been an misunderstanding. No refunds / good luck. 

Buy a known brand name that will offer a manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought my first guitar there, nothing seems to have prices and you can actually negociate the prices with the clueless staff, anyhow, there is also a store called Granata Music, but could someone give me the adress of St. Johns music shop?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Guitar-n00b said:


> ...could someone give me the adress of St. Johns music shop?


Try this...
St. John's Music


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

haha coulda never figured that one out xD


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have the week off work and was in the east end yesterday morning, dropped into Intercontinental for the first time. I had read all of the posts about this place so I was not expecting much. Nice clean big store, well laid out with brands I have never heard of. The owner, a women I would guess is his wife and a big golden retriever sleeping on the floor were the only others in the store at that time of the morning. Looked around and on my way out the door the owner asked if he could help me with anything. I replied I was just looking, he said to me "if you are just looking, there is a Tim Hortons across the street." I just shook my head and kept heading out the door. I can see why this place has such a horrendous reputation. If that is how he treats people who go in the store he deserves the reputation this place has.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

His name is Guisto Truglia and sounds like nothing has changed,


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

It depends what one is looking for, but for myself, I avoid at all cost every single store in Ottawa, to the exception of Lauzon Music. Dave and Matthew are two of the nicest, professional, client orientated guys you'll find in a gear store. The atmosphere in that store is bar none the best in town. They take great care of their gear, how it's laid out, how they keep an eye on the small details. Really top notch.

Heck I should now, I've both Dr.Z amps and guitars from them, including my current main Strat, a Custom Shop Deluxe. 

Have a look at their website..Dr.Z, Carr, Suhr, CAA's, all great amps. CS Fenders, CS Gibson (they also have a few selected Ephiphone also), Collings, Gretschs, Taylors, Martins, etc. Just top notch all around - I would highly recommend it to anyone who wants a professional shop environment. You will NOT find that in most shops, filled with kids running a Peavy stack to the tits, another one poundin' on the skins in the back end of the store or else.

They've got a real nice website also:
http://www.lauzonmusic.com/default.aspx

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Serge_L (Dec 31, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> His name is Guisto Truglia and sounds like nothing has changed,


Once called there, asking if they carried Telecaster-type guitars. I was told to check their ad in the Yellow Pages, that what they carry is all listed in the ad.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

CSBen said:


> It depends what one is looking for, but for myself, I avoid at all cost every single store in Ottawa, to the exception of Lauzon Music. Dave and Matthew are two of the nicest, professional, client orientated guys you'll find in a gear store. The atmosphere in that store is bar none the best in town. They take great care of their gear, how it's laid out, how they keep an eye on the small details. Really top notch.
> 
> Heck I should now, I've both Dr.Z amps and guitars from them, including my current main Strat, a Custom Shop Deluxe.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more... I don't think that I have ever been to a shop that had such amazing gear and top notch guys as well. 

Spaceman also has some cool stuff at times.... not entirely different than the Songbird Music it replaced.... always worth a venture


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

WRT Intercontinental, I just wanted to check the place out having never been there. All the places mentioned previously in this post are great places, I was only window shopping with some time to kill on Thursday and dropped into Intercontinental. 

Given the attitude of the owner and how he talked, I would not buy a thing there even if it was the only place in Ottawa.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

Davestp1 said:


> Have the week off work and was in the east end yesterday morning, dropped into Intercontinental for the first time. I had read all of the posts about this place so I was not expecting much. Nice clean big store, well laid out with brands I have never heard of. The owner, a women I would guess is his wife and a big golden retriever sleeping on the floor were the only others in the store at that time of the morning. Looked around and on my way out the door the owner asked if he could help me with anything. I replied I was just looking, he said to me "if you are just looking, there is a Tim Hortons across the street." I just shook my head and kept heading out the door. I can see why this place has such a horrendous reputation. If that is how he treats people who go in the store he deserves the reputation this place has.


HAHAHA! that's a really funny story, especially the comment when you were leaving...love how he expects anyone who sets foot in his store to drop big bucks or buy something, if not today then don't EVER come back. Definitely not how you build and maintain a client base. Someone I know who works at International Musicland in Barrhaven has told me that they get calls from people who are pissed off about the bad Baron or Intex guitar they bought from their "other store" on Donald street near St. Laurent, and always have to mention that they are in no way shape or form associated with "Intercontinental Music". I feel bad for them since they're really nice to deal with and sell real brands that people actually want.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL! as a side note, for a store that never EVER wants people to see their prices on their brands (Intercontinental)...they actually have a somewhat legitimate (although laughable) website. check it out for Sh!ts and giggles  http://www.intercontinentalmusic.ca/

This is my personal favourite..."hand craved violins"!! lol http://www.intercontinentalmusic.ca/product/better-student-solid-craved-violin-outfit


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> His name is Guisto Truglia and sounds like nothing has changed,


That souns about what I've heard from people who went there and that's the reason why I haven't been and probably never will.

I remember the old CONTINENTAL MUSIC STORE on Montreal road where there's the Aboriginal poeple's Centre now. That was a music store. I remember I bought a Gotoh Bridge and tailpiece there like fifteen years ago or more. For CHEAP. I also remember USED SOUND where even of you didnT' buy anything just going in a lookign at stuff was a memorable experience. I remember buying classical guitar strings there once and he said, "I've got some in the attic I think, gimme a minute!". Great little place.
And then there was retrotown. Man, I wish those places were still around, but I guess Ottawa just doesnT' have the market for it anymore, which is funny because the population has grown.. And on the Quebec side too, a lot of people I know (yes I am in Gatineau) used to know and go to those places. Oh nice thery're playing Weeping widow... Most amazing screams!


----------

